# What is this grass type?



## Jim2386 (May 7, 2021)

Can anyone help me identify this grass? I dug it up last year and planted all new seed but it's back. Seems to grow sideways then up. Shallow roots. You can pull it up like a sheet of carpet.

Thanks
Jim


----------

